# Game Cart icons



## NoSmokingBandit (Jan 21, 2010)

I miss cartridges.


Preview:


Spoiler












Download:
http://nosmokingbandit.deviantart.com/art/...Carts-151002586


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Jan 22, 2010)

ds uses cartridges, 
take your previous gen consoles and have nostalgic times:.
i don't miss the cartriges, cd's are just more useful, and handier:.


----------



## Snorlax (Jan 22, 2010)

Those old cartridges were so, annoying. I used to lose my breath while trying to get all the dust out of them. D:


----------



## Raika (Jan 22, 2010)

I don't miss cartridges at all. I remember carrying around shitloads of GBA game cartridges when I go to my cousin's house in the past. Now? I just bring along my PSP with a GBA emulator installed.


----------



## azure0wind (Jan 22, 2010)

same... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



it's TOOOOOO..... heavy.... (if i want to bring the cartridges all)


----------



## Dark Blade (Jan 22, 2010)

Cartridges rattle in in their cases... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I prefer being a flashcart owner.

DOWNLOAD ALL THE WAY!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 22, 2010)

I don't miss them. The darn things always required me to blow on it. I don't like DVD/Bluray discs either. They get dirty and damaged quickly.

That's where pirating comes in! "No dirty discs or cartridges!"


----------



## House Spider (Jan 23, 2010)

I don't, discs are more cheaper.


----------



## user0002 (Jan 23, 2010)

Cartridges are cool if you're a collector and like to have that nostalgic stuff lying around but they take an awful lot of space.


----------



## astrangeone (Jan 24, 2010)

I like the tactical feel of inserting a cartridge.  (*insert dirty minded joke here*)  But I can't say I like discs much either, as discs tend to wear down, or have bad scratches.  I've brasso'ed/buffed out scratches in too many cd's/dvds to count, but I think cartridges are a little more classic.

However, I love my flashcart - I don't have to bring too many cartridges with me, and I don't have to worry about the contacts getting screwed up.  (I knew one used game store guy who used very fine grit sandpaper to bring cartridges back to life.)


----------



## Psyfira (Jan 24, 2010)

Expert job of missing the point guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Very nice graphics, I've only owned Gameboy carts so I haven't got much to compare the others to but those two look awesome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Only thing I'd pick out is you can't see the lip at the top of the GBA cart, but not knowing how big dock icons are when in use I'm not sure you'd see it on the final size anyway.


----------



## NoSmokingBandit (Feb 12, 2010)

Anyone can draw a circle and make a cd icon... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sometimes nothing beats the feel of plastic carts in your fingers. Like putting an old record on the turntable and just relaxing....

I use these for my emulator icons (you can change app icons in windows by converting the png to ico and editing the exe with Resource Hacker) and they look cooler all lined up than a bunch of mismatched icons.

Psyfira:
Normally dock icons are about 64x64, though some people go a little bigger or smaller depending on their screen resolution.


----------

